# New Charlotte Team



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*New Charlet Team*

The new team will probably be ready for the start of next season, so heres my question. Everyone talks about where all the big name FA's are going to go after this season, well whos going to have more money than a brand new team to throw around? There are alot of realy great players comming into next years FA, they could land 2 max players, and some other great players as well. Im pretty excited to see how it will all turn out.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Your excited? I finally get to go to pro games again, I get to go
see my favorite team the Clippers play in person . I will also have
a home team to root for and hopefully some great players to watch.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

who is Charlet excactly? they have a team now? so there will be 31? because I heard that Charlotte is getting another team too!


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

oh and they will not come untill the 04-05 season, the season after next.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

For past expansion teams, did they give them the #1 pick in the draft or the #2 pick? I'm just looking ahead of the very distant draft class. Also, how did past expansion drafts go? I don't remember, was it like the NFL with the Houston Texans where teams left salary cap casualties unprotected?


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> who is Charlet excactly? they have a team now? so there will be 31? because I heard that Charlotte is getting another team too!


:laugh:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

#1 pick


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> who is Charlet excactly? they have a team now? so there will be 31? because I heard that Charlotte is getting another team too!


:laugh: :laugh: .............I was just going to post about that


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Another interesting question is who would be in the expansion draft.

I would guess a lot of teams, given the CBA climate, would put guys with a lot of talent but too much salary in the expansion draft and hope they get picked.

Guys like Damon Stoudamire, Nick Van Excel, Allan Houston (and pretty much everyone else on the Knicks), Austin Croshere, Kelvin Cato, etc would be available.

That'd give the new team a chance to be competitive, but only if they took on awful contracts. 

Another question... if the expansion draft was more or less filled with those guys, would the new team be FORCED to take on one or two bad contracts, or could they just forfeit a pick rather than taking on a guy like Croshere?


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

I dont think in the NBA expansion teams are allowed to get the #1 team. In 1995 vancouver got the 6th pick and toronto got the 7th pick. When they held the lottery the #6 pick and #7 pick slot said Grizzlies/raptors on each of them and the only lottery they got was for the 6th and 7 picks.


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

After the Magic got lucky in the early 90s winning two lotteries in a row (Shaq and Webber who they traded for Penny) they changed the rules because they didn't want expansion teams getting good that fast again. I think an expansion team isn't allowed the #1 pick for the first 5 years of its existence.


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

exactly, teams like the rockets work all year to stink it up, and then the expansion team gets the #1 pick, its just not fair.


----------

